#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Problemas ao configurar NGN na ONU

## alisonmallmann

Olá, estou configurando uma OLT AN5516-04, configurei as VLANs e estão funcionando, eles estão atras de uma mikrotik , meu problema é que não consigo fazer minhas ONUs se comunicarem pelo telefone, eu coloquei IP fixo no NGN Interface, exemplo: no telefone 34830000 fixei o IP 172.21.76.10/23 na VLAN1500, não consigo pingar a mesma, pensei que era um problema na VLAN então configurei a porta da ONU com a VLAN1500 e setei o IP 172.21.76.11/23 no computador e pingou normalmente, revisando todas as configurações não achei nada errado, vou posta-las aqui para vocês possam dar uma olhada:
*
VLAN*


*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 Service Name VOZ
Starting VLAN ID 1500
VLAN ID End 1500
Interface No. 9:SFP2
TAG/UNTAG TAG
Service Type NGN
Slot Bind Mode Auto Bind
------------------------------NO:2------------------------------



*NGN Interface
*

*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 
Signalling Service Name VOZ
Interface ID 1500
Protocol Type SIP
MGC1 IP Address/Standby SIP Registrar Server Address *IP do meu servidor*
MGC1 Port/Standby SIP Register Server Port 5060
MGC2 IP Address/Standby SIP Proxy Server Address *IP do meu servidor*
MGC2 Port/Standby SIP Proxy Server Port 5060
MGC3 Address 
MGC3 Port 0
Keep-alive Enable Passive
Master DNS Server *DNS do meu Servidor*
Slave DNS Server 8.8.8.8
DHCP Disable
SIP Registrar Server Address *IP do meu servidor*
SIP Register Server Port 5060
SIP Proxy Server Address *IP do meu servidor*
SIP Proxy Server Port 5060
SIP Expires(S) 3600
------------------------------NO:1------------------------------



*NGN Configuration*


*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 
Signalling Service Name @*interface* ID [email protected] Index 31912395
ONU Public IP 172.21.76.10
ONU Public IP Subnet 255.255.252.0
ONU Public IP Gateway 172.21.76.1
Endpoint Domain Name/SIP User Name Postfix 
Endpoint Domain Name Postfix/SIP User Password Postfix 
ONU Protocol Port No. 2944
EndPoint User Name/SIP Telephone No. 31912395
SIP User Name 31912395
SIP User Password *Senha*
Confirm Password *Senha*



*Configuração da ONU*


*->Abrir Spoiler<-*


 





Está ai pessoal, minha frustação é que, ao meu ver, está tudo correto as configurações. Fico no aguardo por uma boa alma me salvar disso kkk.
Desde já obrigado a todos que estão lendo.

----------


## avatar52

ONU -> Service Configuration -> Get Information -> NGN Statistic Info -> NGN Resource State

Lá vai mostrar o que está dando errado. 

Detalhe, mudou o controle de PUBA para OLT Card? Já apanhei muito quando esqueci desse detalhe. 

Já trabalho com várias OLTs oferencendo telefonia VoIP.

----------


## alisonmallmann

Ele me diz a mensagem "Not successful"

Sim, logo quando deu o erro percebi que estava PUBA, alterei dei save e reboot.

Eu também tenho mais OLTs funcionando normalmente, não estou entendendo isso.

----------


## DiegoHomem

como altero de puba para olt card?

----------


## DiegoHomem

conseguiu subir o seu voip amigo?

----------


## grupojpr

> ONU -> Service Configuration -> Get Information -> NGN Statistic Info -> NGN Resource State
> 
> Lá vai mostrar o que está dando errado. 
> 
> Detalhe, mudou o controle de PUBA para OLT Card? Já apanhei muito quando esqueci desse detalhe. 
> 
> Já trabalho com várias OLTs oferencendo telefonia VoIP.


Bom dia
Poderia me auxiliar para mudar a a PUBA para OLT card?

----------


## avatar52

É moleza.

----------

